# RIP Patricia Leitch (Shantih and Jinny author)



## shadeofshyness (4 August 2015)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/announcements/deaths/deaths/13523881.Patricia_Leitch/?ref=fbshr 

I hope she knew how many horsey children and adults she inspired with her brilliant books  who didn't dream of a chestnut arab after reading them. Magical.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2015)

Loved her books, goodness knows how many times I read them.  RIP.


----------



## Soup Dragon (4 August 2015)

RIP - I still have the books so may be time to read them again!


----------



## MissMistletoe (4 August 2015)

RIP, such a beautiful writer and yes, she inspired many of us to want to ride that chestnut Arab and be 'like Jinny'.


----------



## springtime1331 (4 August 2015)

RIP, what a wonderful author - so many of her novels inspired me.


----------



## cava14una (4 August 2015)

Just re read A Dream of Fair Horses the other day and wondered about her. She had Bearded Collies and I remember meeting her once at a club event a very nice lady. 

 We talked about her books and she said her publisher wanted her to go more to fantasy which I suppose bits of the Jinny books were. I prefered her earlier straight horse stories myself

RIP Pat


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (5 August 2015)

A wonderful writer.  I equally loved and cried in Dream of Fair Horses, and loved Jinny and was exasperated by her too.  rIP Pat.


----------



## shadeofshyness (5 August 2015)

A better link if anyone wants to read: http://www.heraldscotland.com/opinion/obituaries/13527160.Patricia_Leitch/

I have a lump in my throat


----------



## spike123 (5 August 2015)

I've not read her books as grew up in the era beforehand of the Jill books but my friend Karen's arabs are the horses used on the new editions of the books. She was upset to hear she had died and had said what a lovely lady she was. I really feel I should read her books one day.


----------



## Gift Horse (5 August 2015)

I loved the Jinny books as a child, so much so I painted a chestnut arab on my bedroom wall.


----------



## cava14una (5 August 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			A better link if anyone wants to read: http://www.heraldscotland.com/opinion/obituaries/13527160.Patricia_Leitch/

I have a lump in my throat 

Click to expand...

That's a much better obituary. Thanks for finding it


----------



## Irish gal (6 August 2015)

RIP. Thank you for all the wonderful books and all the dreams of fair horses they inspired.


----------



## lindsayH (7 August 2015)

Loved these books so much as a child. RIP Patricia.


----------



## RhaLoulou (7 August 2015)

These books were brilliant, who didn't dream of being Jinny, wonderful how books can touch so many.


----------



## olop (7 August 2015)

Very sad  my dream was to own a chestnut Arab after those books!
RIP xx


----------



## GemG (7 August 2015)

RhaLoulou said:



			These books were brilliant, who didn't dream of being Jinny, wonderful how books can touch so many.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.


----------



## Snoozinsusan (9 August 2015)

I lived in Kilmacolm as a child and rode at Margaret's Mill where she kept her pony. I remember her telling me off once but can't remember why!
I loved her books and would be able to recognise the real ponies that she portrayed in her fiction. 
RIP


----------



## stilltrying (10 August 2015)

Ahh they were wonderful books, absolutely loved them as a child and i too daydreamed of my own Shantih...and eventually persuaded my parents to buy me a part bred arab chestnut mare : )


----------



## katherine123 (11 August 2015)

This is so sad - RIP Patricia XXX


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (11 August 2015)

Wonderful books- a little bit of Jinny in all of us.....and I have an Arab..........remember the awful Clare and how Jinny eventually saw through her?


----------



## cava14una (11 August 2015)

I am getting the notion to read all the Jinny books again. This could prove expensive!!


----------



## rascal (17 August 2015)

What a shame, I also love those books.


----------

